# were do i find chips for my car!



## w8man5000 (Dec 17, 2009)

ive seen other owners with chips on theres and i wanna know prices and were to get these chips. thanx ppl


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: were do i find chips for my car! (w8man5000)*

GIAC has a program for it and its between 400 and 600 if I remember correctly. 
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=31 
-David


_Modified by vertigoeffect at 11:03 AM 1-31-2010_


----------

